# SW Michigan area snow plowing and salting



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

thought i might see if there is enough people on hear to start a thread like sw Michigan...ice an plowing....chime in if your on our side of the state..we cant let those guys on the south east side of the state out do us...we get more snow from the lake affect snow machine...lol


----------



## snow plowman (Feb 27, 2008)

cadillac here


----------



## Sammy (Jul 19, 2000)

Where do you draw the line between sw/se ?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

My guess would be Lansing.

East of that would be "US", and west of that would be "YOU GUYS".  :waving:


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

East vs West


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Finally started snowing good in GR. About tenth of inch down right now and coming down good. I would love to get one more push in.


----------



## lake_effect (Feb 5, 2007)

Can't get much further west....or south for that matter, than me....LOL

Rained:realmad: all damn day in the Benton harbor / St. Joe area.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Rained all day, then about 5:30 turned to snow, right now it's ALL iced up outside


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

rained most of the day in bc...man was the roads slick an icy...did a lot of salting today


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Very little rain, then about an inch of snow this morning in Portage.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Lake Effect, you the Lake Effect Plowing i see running around Kalamazoo? If so, I love the name.

I was thinking of going with White Gold Snow Plowing, but thought the customers would take it the wrong way.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Where we drawing the line for South michigan? Or is it Lower vs Upper?

Lower West vs Lower East vs those Da Uppers


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

The Zilwaukee bridge. South of that is southern lower, north of that is northern lower.

Da Uppers live in a land of their own.


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

well I got an inch here in delton. I was hoping for another so I could fit 1 more push in before the thaw.

we're all trolls living under the bridge!


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

tbrownell;670217 said:


> well I got an inch here in delton. I was hoping for another so I could fit 1 more push in before the thaw.
> !


We got a trace over in Wayland, nothing big. But they're calling for close to 40 in the 7 day forecast.


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

alternative;668961 said:


> East vs West



im thinking we have more fun on our side of the state..>>gotta love the lake affect snow monsters that comes an goes when ever he wants too..


----------



## dhadaway632 (Dec 1, 2008)

Kalamazoo MI here. I don't know if you guys saw my post about my website for posting storm fall totals during an event.
www.timetoplow.com
We do get a heck of alot more snow than those east-side plowers!


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

Sammy;668895 said:


> Where do you draw the line between sw/se ?


id say Lansing is the split line...i like reading the post on the s/e Michigan guys...but there weather an updates on weather don't help us...an it would be cool to keep this side of the state in formed with weather ,things for sale,help wanted ect....


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

alternative;668961 said:


> East vs West


bring it....we get more snow.....


----------



## lake_effect (Feb 5, 2007)

QuadPlower;670095 said:


> Lake Effect, you the Lake Effect Plowing i see running around Kalamazoo? If so, I love the name.
> 
> I was thinking of going with White Gold Snow Plowing, but thought the customers would take it the wrong way.


Not me....just my screen name here. I don't get over to DaZoo to often, more than enough work around here. Pretty much run south to north, Benton Harbor to South Haven along the lake, and Paw Paw is about as far east as I go.


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

caledonia here!


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

dhadaway632;670511 said:


> Kalamazoo MI here. I don't know if you guys saw my post about my website for posting storm fall totals during an event.
> www.timetoplow.com
> We do get a heck of alot more snow than those east-side plowers!


dont look like many people use it yet...did u just start it?


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

Start in Lawton then to paw paw to Coloma then to the big lake Hager shore area 
Then work my way back threw watervilet to Hartford to Lawrence and back to Lawton 
Then just wait for phone to ring with will call jobs


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

lake_effect;671160 said:


> Not me....just my screen name here. I don't get over to DaZoo to often, more than enough work around here. Pretty much run south to north, Benton Harbor to South Haven along the lake, and Paw Paw is about as far east as I go.


Lake effect is that Steve wrights hemi bike in you avatar?
Looks like we might cross paths some day


----------



## lake_effect (Feb 5, 2007)

*800 HP 426 HEMI on NOX.....hold on to your nutz...*



WRIGHTWAY;672150 said:


> Lake effect is that Steve wrights hemi bike in you avatar?
> Looks like we might cross paths some day


Sure is,  saw him at the Lane Automotive car show Memorial Day weekend....he rode it in the open header cruise....focking crazy man...LOL

Video glimpse around 1:42 




See ya:waving:


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

lake_effect;672678 said:


> Sure is,  saw him at the Lane Automotive car show Memorial Day weekend....he rode it in the open header cruise....focking crazy man...LOL
> 
> Video glimpse around 1:42
> 
> ...


Id love to see him open that up just once :bluebounc

I missed the cruise in but I did drive my monza there for the show


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

got in a a couple salting s this morning....love the snow machine...


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

saginaw ! is there any 1 in k zoo that every needs subs ??? or need some 1 to run a skid?


----------



## lake_effect (Feb 5, 2007)

*No competition*



alternative;668961 said:


> East vs West


LOL....and you guys get excited when you get a few inches.....this is what I come home to yesterday afternoon....









Got an additional 10" of the fluffy stuff at my house...highly localized though, had about an inch or so at the shop just 15 miles to the west.

Got out and made some quick cash before it all melts with 40*+ predicted for tomorrow. :realmad:


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

must be nice...lol


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Hit 40 degrees and rain this weekend. Now there is horizontal snow blowing past my window. If it ever hits the ground, I might have to plow in the a.m.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Anybody think it's cold out?


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

man...sure was cold yesterday....an slick....had my frist slip an fall...to bad it was me...ouchhhhh


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

Winter Weather Advisory - Kalamazoo County (Michigan)

WIDESPREAD ACCUMULATING SNOW ON THE WAY...

.SNOW WILL DEVELOP LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE INTO THE
OVERNIGHT HOURS. SNOW WILL BE HEAVIEST SOUTH OF A WHITEHALL TO
ALMA LINE. TOTAL SNOWFALL IN THE 3 TO 5 INCH RANGE IS EXPECTED BY
TUESDAY MORNING IN THE ADVISORY AREA.

MIZ050>052-056>059-064>067-071>074-170015-
/O.CON.KGRR.WW.Y.0019.081216T1900Z-081217T0900Z/
MUSKEGON-MONTCALM-GRATIOT-OTTAWA-KENT-IONIA-CLINTON-ALLEGAN-BARRY-
EATON-INGHAM-VAN BUREN-KALAMAZOO-CALHOUN-JACKSON-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MUSKEGON...GREENVILLE...ALMA...
JENISON...GRAND RAPIDS...IONIA...ST. JOHNS...HOLLAND...HASTINGS...
CHARLOTTE...LANSING...SOUTH HAVEN...KALAMAZOO...BATTLE CREEK...
JACKSON
1112 AM EST TUE DEC 16 2008

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 AM EST


----------



## InPlowBoy (Jan 7, 2004)

I am down in Indiana in the Howe area. If anyone ever needs any help in the Sturgis, White Pigeon, could go to K'zoo or Battle Creek if the need was there and the money was right and a short time in coming then. Ford F250 w/ 8 1/2 ft Western straight pro plow... Been plowing snow for 30yrs. I have just a little experience under my belt.....

Home (260)367-2267

Cell (260)367-2203

Thanks!

Ike Notestine
Notestine Trucking Co.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

lawnmasters2006;678630 said:


> Winter Weather Advisory - Kalamazoo County (Michigan)
> 
> WIDESPREAD ACCUMULATING SNOW ON THE WAY...
> 
> ...


Plowed about 5" of very dense snow. Is there ever a difference between "Storm snow" and "lake effect snow"? Lake effect is big flakes and light and fluffy. Storm snow is wetter, smaller flakes. At least it has been this year.


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

battle creek had about 5 to 6 inches,depends where u were..got about 2 hours of sleep an plowed for 12 ...was ready for a nap when i rolled in ....looks like another $$ maker is on its way...payup


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

whats everyone paying for bagged salt?
im getting 50lb ice away for 5.50 a bag...wheres the good deals at??


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

CHANNEL 3 NEWS WEATHER FORCAST

Dec 18
Tonight: Cloudy with heavy snow, 3 to 5 inches by morning. The high will be in the middle 20s.

Dec 19
Tomorrow: Cloudy with snow continuing, 3 to 5 additional inches by late afternoon. It will be windy with a high in the upper 20s

*6" - 10" That's what I'm talking about!!*


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

If anyone needs help Portage/Kalamazoo, PM me. I'm normally doing mine 5-9a.m. After that I'm open.


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

lawnmasters2006;681127 said:


> whats everyone paying for bagged salt?
> im getting 50lb ice away for 5.50 a bag...wheres the good deals at??


Around here i paid $5.29 at home depot for 50# ice-away (i think) rock salt, pretty course stuff, $4.99 at lowes for 50# rock it was scotwood brand finer ground but still had soem course mix too, i think local menards had 50# bag of morton rock salt for $4.49 but i haven't bought any from them yet this year to see what its like.

The lowes in GR was completely sold out and said they are having issues from the supplier. I had to drive to north of GR to get the salt and that lowes had a few pallets left. Apperantly the guy said the salt mine got water in it and they could not mine for a while?? Its always something with them in the midst of winter. lol


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

Apparently the guy said the salt mine got water in it and they could not mine for a while?? Its always something with them in the midst of winter. lol..................JUST LIKE GAS PRICES...


IM READY TO PLOW.....BRING ON THE STORM


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Nothing at 3a.m. 3" at 5a.m. Now at 6:30 its raining/freezing rain.


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

will be a interesting day with the wind....wow is it blowing out side....


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Just checking in from Holland, I think we count as SW.


----------

